# Here's my 3rd CP batch



## dOttY (Aug 22, 2011)

This is is my 3rd batch. I'm not a fan, I really don't like it. 

I did this in a square silicone cake mould. My 1st attempt at swirling. 

It's a very soft soap, so I think it's going to take 6 weeks + to harden  

I'm almost tempted to throw it out so I don't have to see it!


----------



## KylieO (Aug 22, 2011)

Dotty, i think it's fab, i'd be rapt.  what don't you like about it?

great work with bevelling, they look great.


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 22, 2011)

R u serious???
It looks very interesting... arty looking. I like it alot!!


----------



## KD (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's kind of unique and almost Asian looking. I certainly wouldn't be tossing it!


----------



## Relle (Aug 22, 2011)

Toss it my way, hehe.


----------



## Bama (Aug 22, 2011)

It is beautiful and i think you did a great job beveling. I have to agree with the silcone slab. I just tryed that and said i wish I had wood


----------



## AmyW (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my word, that is amazing! It reminds me of asian art, it's really beautiful. Don't you dare toss it, I'll take some!


----------



## tryanything (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't forget me if you want to toss them.  I just love those.  I can't wait to try coloring and a swirl.


----------



## cinta (Aug 23, 2011)

I love that look! Very artistic, and I love the rich earthy colours


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with the others.  I think you did a great job with the swirls.  Don't toss them.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 23, 2011)

Its gorgeous!  I love how it turned out!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 23, 2011)

Dotty, good gosh, what don't you like about your beautiful soap??
It even has a Halloween kind of look to it. Perfect timing!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 23, 2011)

Dotty I'll look after it ... do you want me to PM you my address?

Beautiful!


----------



## falldowngobump (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing!!!! I can't imagine not likeing it!!??


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 23, 2011)

Dotty those are seriously gorgeous soaps.I love your swirling technique and your bevelling is beautiful.


----------



## KnowWhat (Aug 23, 2011)

I opened this post and thought, "those are gorgeous" and then read that you wanted to throw them away.  

They might not be how you expected them to turn out, but they are stand alone beautiful.  Look at them with new eyes.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job! I like them!


----------



## dOttY (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I have this tucked away for cure, so I'm hoping it's 'out of sight, out of mind' and in 6 weeks I'll see it in a different light.

Thanks again!  *bubbly hugs*


----------



## honor435 (Aug 24, 2011)

om dont throw it!! its cool.


----------



## llineb (Aug 24, 2011)

Throw them our way!    You did an amazing job swirling those...they look like you have been doing it for years.  Those are perfect!


----------



## krissy (Aug 24, 2011)

i want!!! if you want to go with the "asian" look it seems to have, you could always get a stamp from a craft store in an asian language that says love or peace etc and dip it in gold mica then stamp the soap. that would look so fantastic!!


ps- i have total swirl and beveling envy over here!!! :wink:


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Aug 24, 2011)

That is beautiful soap - it makes me think of oriental artwork - something like this fabric: 





or this 





Neither is quite right, but the point is, I think you should take a second look  :wink:


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the colors. I think it is beautiful.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

BlueValkyrie - I think you are spot on with the first piccy!  

I will most certainly look at the soap with a different perspective now, thanks!



Many thanks to all that have commented.  I appreciate your feedback!

*bubbly hugs*


----------



## Fullamoon (Aug 25, 2011)

You really don't like it? i think they are spectacular. Really!


----------



## IOPSoaper (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the way your soap looks!!


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Aug 30, 2011)

I normally do not like swirls in soaps, but I think those are very nice.

A few questions:

1. What coloring agents did you use to get the colors?

2. Did you use a box or molds?

Thanks


----------



## Lisars (Aug 30, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Toss it my way, hehe.



LOL..I second that!


----------



## janie (Aug 30, 2011)

Toss???? Pass them my way.  Honestly I think they look very halloween.


----------



## JackiK (Aug 30, 2011)

Throw them out - Are ya nuts!  Those are to die for.  What I'd give for swirls like that.  (There's no green envy emoticon, or I'd have used it  )


----------



## aroma (Aug 31, 2011)

Whats not to like about that soap. They are amazing. Hands are out waiting for you to toss them


----------



## dOttY (Aug 31, 2011)

Guywithsoap? said:
			
		

> I normally do not like swirls in soaps, but I think those are very nice.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see this reply or I'd have replied sooner.

I used red oxide and black oxides.  The soap was poured into a silicone cake mould...







Thank you everyone for your encouraging comments.  I have this soap tucked away for cure now.  Ready to look at it with 'new eyes' in a few moe weeks


----------

